# Survivor: Heros vs Villains - "Tonight, We Make Our Move" OAD 03/04/2010



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Well I must say I'm impressed with JT. He is definitely not playing the same game as last time, and I think he's right on the money. I like Cirie, but it was a smart move.

I am liking this season a lot.

One thing that JT has to be thinking is if he makes it to a final, he's a *LOT* better off with another former winner standing next to him.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm starting to root for the villains. So I was glad to see Cirie go. She's a friggin' troublemaker.

I was surprised Tyson was nice to Coach. Especially in the "confessional".


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

To Tom, Colby, and JT: "Well Played!" 

That was the perfect blindside. Cirie never saw it coming. 

I was so happy to have Jeff call Rupert out at Tribal Council. If the Heroes want to win, they need to vote out the weak (Cirie & Candice, I am looking you.) Yet, they were going to vote out Tom or Colby. 

Russell seems to be putting a big target on his back and Rob sees right through him. I think he is only safe for now because they don't go to TC very often.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

My DVR went loopy and had to be rebooted right after the villains got the note regarding the Immunity Idol and Came back during the immunity challenge. Did they go find it and toss it in the ocean? And how didTom end up with the Heroes' Idol?


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Amanda covered in oil.... /drool


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

Got her... good move.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I love a good blind-side! Well played guys!

And am I the only one that noticed a couple points Amanda made tonight?


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> My DVR went loopy and had to be rebooted right after the villains got the note regarding the Immunity Idol and Came back during the immunity challenge. Did they go find it and toss it in the ocean? And how didTom end up with the Heroes' Idol?


Initially no one from the Villians looked for it. However, Russell quickly found an excuse to leave and search for it. (He didn't find it.) Sandra saw him and informed the rest of tribe. They all agreed to vote out Russell at the first opportunity. (We'll see.)

The Heroes also had HIM note in their Coffee reward from last week. The whole tribe went to look for it, but not as a group. Tom found it.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

TriBruin said:


> Initially no one from the Villians looked for it. However, Russell quickly found an excuse to leave and search for it. (He didn't find it.) Sandra saw him and informed the rest of tribe. They all agreed to vote out Russell at the first opportunity. (We'll see.)
> 
> The Heroes also had HIM note in their Coffee reward from last week. The whole tribe went to look for it, but not as a group. Tom found it.


Thanks!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Damn that was awesome. And now comes the best part. The rest of the heroes are now like headless chickens since she did all the thinking and they let her.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

TriBruin said:


> Initially no one from the Villians looked for it. However, Russell quickly found an excuse to leave and search for it. (He didn't find it.) Sandra saw him and informed the rest of tribe. They all agreed to vote out Russell at the first opportunity. (We'll see.)
> 
> The Heroes also had HIM note in their Coffee reward from last week. The whole tribe went to look for it, but not as a group. Tom found it.


Yes Sandra saw him, but you forgot to mention that pretty much everyone else in the tribe knew what he was doing when he left. For the self proclaimed greatest Survivor ever, I thought that was a pretty boneheaded move on his part.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

jking said:


> Yes Sandra saw him, but you forgot to mention that pretty much everyone else in the tribe knew what he was doing when he left. For the self proclaimed greatest Survivor ever, I thought that was a pretty boneheaded move on his part.


Russel's problem is that he thinks that he can play the same game as last season. But last season, he had a bunch of naive players. This season, some of the players, especially Rob, see right through him.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

TriBruin said:


> I was so happy to have Jeff call Rupert out at Tribal Council. If the Heroes want to win, they need to vote out the weak (Cirie & Candice, I am looking you.) Yet, they were going to vote out Tom or Colby.


Colby hasn't done crap along the lines of being a "strong" player. He didn't win his bout last week. He didn't win his matchup this week, and coach outsmarted him the first week. I like Colby a lot, but I couldn't make the argument that he's a strong player this season.

I haven't been paying as much attention to Tom, so I can't say how he's done.

tk


----------



## toddvj (Apr 22, 2004)

Cirie was the best vote for two reasons. 
1. She is worthless - can't help in challenges, doesn't do any work
2. She has probably the best social game of any contestant - big threat later on.



jradosh said:


> Amanda covered in oil.... /drool


As I was watching today, I was seriously considering doing a project where I just edit together all the scenes that Amanda is in.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

pendragn said:


> Colby hasn't done crap along the lines of being a "strong" player. He didn't win his bout last week. He didn't win his matchup this week, and coach outsmarted him the first week. I like Colby a lot, but I couldn't make the argument that he's a strong player this season.
> 
> I haven't been paying as much attention to Tom, so I can't say how he's done.
> 
> tk


I thought all of the Heroes won their matchups last week?


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

jking said:


> I thought all of the Heroes won their matchups last week?


Hmmm, you might be right. I'm looking online to see if I can find the results.

tk


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

jking said:


> I thought all of the Heroes won their matchups last week?





pendragn said:


> Hmmm, you might be right. I'm looking online to see if I can find the results.
> 
> tk


Yup, he beat Boston Rob. I stand corrected. I still maintain he hasn't been a strong player at the challenges this season.

tk


----------



## scarpent (Feb 16, 2010)

What I loved was that Cirie talked herself right out of it. All she had to do was go along with the Candace vote. Granted, that might not have been so great for her later, but she'd still be playing. (Still, Cirie is a great player, and although I don't tend to root for her, I have a lot of respect her social abilities.)


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Had they not gotten Cirie out now, the Heroes would've been left with 3 men and 3 women. Given the fact that Rupert was aligning with her, if the Heroes lost the next week, another guy goes, and then the women have the majority vote. Of course, now that their HII has been played, what we don't know is if they're going to put it back out there to use again like they've done in the past. I get why they put the clue where it had the potential for any and everyone to see it, but now I want them to be a little less obvious about it. 

As for the Villians, just let Coach leave if he wants to. Please.

deb


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

pendragn said:


> Yup, he beat Boston Rob. I stand corrected. I still maintain he hasn't been a strong player at the challenges this season.
> 
> tk


I don't disagree. But compared to Cirie, he's more likely to be useful in challenges in the long run. And I'm not sure if her record is any better in the challenges that have already taken place.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Are we sure Russell didn't find the II?


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Does anyone else want to slap Coach silly? "What am I doing wrong??? Please tell me!" "Well, this, this, and this." "I'm not changing for anyone!" Numbnuts, if you're going to act different from everyone, expect to be treated different from everyone.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> Are we sure Russell didn't find the II?


Actually, they didn't tell us. I think they want to create suspense, so if he is on the chopping block, we have to wonder whether he has it or not.

I thought it was smart of the Villains to agree if someone has it, they immediately get voted for so the HII will be used. Or better, just throw it in the ocean the minute you find it.

It's most valuable when no one knows you have it. Or when your tribe is idiots.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Actually, they didn't tell us. I think they want to create suspense, so if he is on the chopping block, we have to wonder whether he has it or not.
> 
> I thought it was smart of the Villains to agree if someone has it, they immediately get voted for so the HII will be used. Or better, just throw it in the ocean the minute you find it.
> 
> It's most valuable when no one knows you have it. Or when your tribe is idiots.


The only problem with the villians plans to force Russell to use the idol is that it'll work and one of the other villians will be sent packing. (Everyone else votes for Russell, Russell writes down someone other than himself because he has to and because he wants to, he plays the idol and someone else goes home...)

The other villians might not care that one of them will be sacrificed in trying to get rid of Russell, but ... well, it feeds into Russell's game of sewing the seeds of discontent among the others. Everyone else has to wonder just who Russell is intending to vote for and depending upon how suspicious/paranoid the others are they may opt to cozy up to Russell just to be sure they aren't going to be one. Once that happens, Russell gets back a little power and the others get broken up slowly but surely.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

We'll see what _actually_ happens, but it's not so hard to manage the HII if you know about it. Choose the person you want to go if the person with the Idol plays it, and have two people vote for that person and all the rest for the HII owner. Sucks if you're the sacrificial lamb, of course, but hey almost everyone is going to get voted out at some point... Plus you can try to trick the HII owner by making him think he's safe and you're voting someone else. One thing about the Villains is they all seem to be quite capable liars


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jradosh said:


> Amanda covered in oil.... /drool


Amen, Brothah!!!


markz said:


> And am I the only one that noticed a couple points Amanda made tonight?


No, you're definitely not the only one. My rewind button got some use there.


VegasVic said:


> Are we sure Russell didn't find the II?


In the previews for next week:


Spoiler



it talked about Russell continuing to look for the HII, so I think we can assume he didn't find it yet as of the end of this episode.



Great job by JT for voting out Cirie. I only wish it hadn't been telegraphed by that stupid Sprint (I think) commercial where they wanted you to text in about who made the boldest move of the week. They showed it right after the Villains won immunity, and the three candidates were Tom (found the HII), Rob (led the Villains to victory) and JT. Hmmm, based on that, it was fairly obvious what was going to happen. (And before anyone goes off about commercials, and don't I have TiVo, etc., yes, I skip commercials, but this came on right after the challenge ended and I simply hadn't picked up the remote yet. Had it been three seconds later, I wouldn't have seen it.)


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Philosofy said:


> Does anyone else want to slap Coach silly? "What am I doing wrong??? Please tell me!" "Well, this, this, and this." "I'm not changing for anyone!" Numbnuts, if you're going to act different from everyone, expect to be treated different from everyone.


All of this plus the delicious irony of Coach being comforted and counseled by Tyson. I also liked Tyson explaining how he's GenX and they don't have highs and lows.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Great job by JT for voting out Cirie. I only wish it hadn't been telegraphed by that stupid Sprint (I think) commercial where they wanted you to text in about who made the boldest move of the week. They showed it right after the Villains won immunity, and the three candidates were Tom (found the HII), Rob (led the Villains to victory) and JT. Hmmm, based on that, it was fairly obvious what was going to happen. (And before anyone goes off about commercials, and don't I have TiVo, etc., yes, I skip commercials, but this came on right after the challenge ended and I simply hadn't picked up the remote yet. Had it been three seconds later, I wouldn't have seen it.)


Those commercials are pretty stupid, there have been times where a couple people as options didn't do jack. So I just ignore them if I haven't skipped them.

Russell is my favorite player, yet he seems pretty bone headed right now. But if he take the II to Rob and says, lets make a plan, maybe that works. Otherwise he is on the shortlist.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Dalton's blog is up.

http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20348836,00.html


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

jradosh said:


> Amanda covered in oil.... /drool





markz said:


> ......
> And am I the only one that noticed a couple points Amanda made tonight?





toddvj said:


> .......
> As I was watching today, I was seriously considering doing a project where I just edit together all the scenes that Amanda is in.





DevdogAZ said:


> Amen, Brothah!!!
> 
> No, you're definitely not the only one. My rewind button got some use there.
> 
> ......


+2!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> All of this plus the delicious irony of Coach being comforted and counseled by Tyson. I also liked Tyson explaining how he's GenX and they don't have highs and lows.


I watched the Coach whining scene and I all I can think of was that he's making a play for sympathy. Perhaps he thinks he's next on the chopping block, so by making people feel sorry for himself, they might throw him a bone. As secure as Coach THINKS he is (or acts like he is in front of the camera), I really think he's insecure by nature....that said, all I can think of is he's losing a bit of control so he played the sympathy card. Part of his mind games.

I also loved how Tyson called him out on his "stories" Tyson (paraphrasing): No one believes your stories, they are only hurting you by telling them. I loved it!!

I find it interesting that Boston Rob is running the whole villains tribe. And he's not doing it so overtly that he puts a target on his back. You can see he is controlling the team and taking the lead in ALL the challenges, which makes him really important to keep around.

Tom, might be the smartest player (outside of the first winner), who has ever WON survivor. He's by far my favorite. I just think the guy has class, yet can play a cunning game.

Did James look like a plastic action figure with all that oil on his body? It was REAL strange. So far we've had MUD and OIL...hmmmm...what comes next, whipped cream, jello?


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Did James look like a plastic action figure with all that oil on his body? It was REAL strange. So far we've had MUD and OIL...hmmmm...what comes next, whipped cream, jello?


We can only hope.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I just thought of something Russell can do. Find the II, make a convincing fake, come back to camp and hang the fake on the shelter and say "Here, now its a moot point." Everyone thinks Russell found it and gave it up, while he still has it in his pocket.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

heySkippy said:


> Dalton's blog is up.
> 
> http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20348836,00.html


and Probst's as well http://popwatch.ew.com/2010/03/05/jeff-probst-blogs-survivor-heroes-vs-villains-episode-4


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Did James look like a plastic action figure with all that oil on his body?


I was thinking of Silver Surfer for some reason.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

loubob57 said:


> I was thinking of Silver Surfer for some reason.


I thought he looked plastic - weird in any event.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Jebberwocky! said:


> I thought he looked plastic - weird in any event.


He looked like an oiled up bodybuilder. 30 or 40 years ago, that physique would have been competitive on the pro circuit. Someone posted last week that James says he doesn't work out, but I don't believe that for minute.


----------



## goMO (Dec 29, 2004)

boy, those HII's were WAY to easy to find. I know they want it found and played, but geez, why didn't they just put them in the coffee can and knife holder....


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

wow...what a great episode. Most everybody has commented on the things that stuck out to me:

Great move getting Cirie out
JT has certainly changed up his game
Amanda in oil.....
James in oil....that did look weird!
Tyson moved up some ranks in my book with telling Coach "how it is"
I sure hope Russell finds that II cause he's going to need it!
I still hope Russell and Rob find a way to work together
Loved Probst calling Rupert out at Tribal...I thought Probst might have actually changed somebody's vote...but its just proof that people never change their votes once they get to tribal. 
Did I mention Amanda in oil.....


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

From Probst's blog regarding the II:



Spoiler



Russell of course has a different idea and thank heavens, because let's be clear - we put the idol in the show because we want it to be found&#8230; and we would like it to be played.

Preferably many times.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

On the extra scenes on CBS.



Spoiler



Russell tries to find the immunity Idol at night while everybody sleeps. Doesn't look like he's found it yet.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

"You want my advice? Don't wear feathers in your hair at Tribal Council."


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I also find it interesting that tribe members that you can tell tribe members that Probst has some off show relationship with. He calls them by last name. Last night Colby was called Donaldson more than once. I've heard him do that with various others.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

It was interesting how the camera was fixated on Amanda for most of the challenge. It would have been cool if they didn't even show what was happening in the challenge.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> I also find it interesting that tribe members that you can tell tribe members that Probst has some off show relationship with. He calls them by last name. Last night Colby was called Donaldson more than once. I've heard him do that with various others.


Sometimes it's just becuase there are more than one person with that name, but yes, after 10 years and many press events, I'm sure that there are relationships with everybody (including Probst).

I found it interesting the difference that each tribe handled the II.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Kablemodem said:


> It was interesting how the camera was fixated on Amanda for most of the challenge. It would have been cool if they didn't even show what was happening in the challenge.


It was a shame that Parvati chose to sit out!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

David Platt said:


> "You want my advice? Don't wear feathers in your hair at Tribal Council."


That really might have been the best conversation I've heard...Coach whining about why nobody likes him and then when Tyson says he could give him advice Coach acts surprised like "you mean there is something wrong with me"..and then Tyson tells him and Coach says there is no way he's changing...LOL


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

Kablemodem said:


> It was interesting how the camera was fixated on Amanda for most of the challenge. It would have been cool if they didn't even show what was happening in the challenge.


A band I was in in high school was in a talent show once and we got ahold of the videotape a couple of weeks after the competition, eagerly awaiting seeing ourselves on camera for the first time ever. Turns out the guy who taped it spent our whole song focused on chicks' butts. In his defense, we were doing a Guns N Roses song, so I guess it fit in with the MTV video vibe.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I also loved how Tyson called him out on his "stories" Tyson (paraphrasing): No one believes your stories, they are only hurting you by telling them. I loved it!!





David Platt said:


> "You want my advice? Don't wear feathers in your hair at Tribal Council."


I loved that part. Couldn't believe Coach was crying, and I was so glad that Tyson already had a list of things, which he rattled off rapidfire, for how Coach could improve his stock with the tribe.

1. Don't wear feathers in your hair.
2. Don't tell your stories.
3. Don't do Tai Chi where everyone can see you.

I think the camera work they do while Coach is doing his Tai Chi is hilarious.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Something else about the challenge bothered me. It was a team of 8 vs a team of 9, one of the villains sat out, yet they only played to a score of 4, so that means, at most, they play seven times. We didn't see Boston Rob in the challenge. Why didn't they play to 5, so everyone would get a chance?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Philosofy said:


> Something else about the challenge bothered me. It was a team of 8 vs a team of 9, one of the villains sat out, yet they only played to a score of 4, so that means, at most, they play seven times. We didn't see Boston Rob in the challenge. Why didn't they play to 5, so everyone would get a chance?


Might have been one of those things like in the first episode of the season, where they did play to 5, but then edited it down to make it more suspenseful.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Philosofy said:


> Something else about the challenge bothered me. It was a team of 8 vs a team of 9, one of the villains sat out, yet they only played to a score of 4, so that means, at most, they play seven times. We didn't see Boston Rob in the challenge. Why didn't they play to 5, so everyone would get a chance?


had the same thought - I was disappointed to see Tyson on that last one.

Yes, I have a Rob crush


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

terpfan1980 said:


> The only problem with the villians plans to force Russell to use the idol is that it'll work and one of the other villians will be sent packing. (Everyone else votes for Russell, Russell writes down someone other than himself because he has to and because he wants to, he plays the idol and someone else goes home...)
> 
> The other villians might not care that one of them will be sacrificed in trying to get rid of Russell, but ... well, it feeds into Russell's game of sewing the seeds of discontent among the others. Everyone else has to wonder just who Russell is intending to vote for and depending upon how suspicious/paranoid the others are they may opt to cozy up to Russell just to be sure they aren't going to be one. Once that happens, Russell gets back a little power and the others get broken up slowly but surely.


No, what you'll see is something similar to what the Heroes tried this week by splitting the vote. There'll be a vote between alliances and they'll still flush out the idol. There is a "Power-Four" in the Villians, and Sandra will make it a power 5 since it will fit her strategy of "anybody but me".


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Magister said:


> Russell is my favorite player, yet he seems pretty bone headed right now. But if he take the II to Rob and says, lets make a plan, maybe that works. Otherwise he is on the shortlist.


That'd be his smartest move, but he wants to be the big man on the totem pole and to subject or submit himself as the second mate to Rob's Captain is something I don't know if he's capable or willing to do.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

TriBruin said:


> I was so happy to have Jeff call Rupert out at Tribal Council. If the Heroes want to win, they need to vote out the weak (Cirie & Candice, I am looking you.) Yet, they were going to vote out Tom or Colby.


+1

It makes no sense to do what they did. They want to keep the numbers within their tribe, but don't have the common sense that it won't do them any good if they go into the merge down in numbers. You get rid of your strong now, you run the risk of losing multiple immunity challenges in a row and not being able to recover.

Russell actually did the same mistake last year, and it should have cost him his game. Had the other tribe not gotten so cocky to think they could afford to get rid of one of their own first (when they got rid of the guy who was the first jury member), then Russell would not have even come close to being the GOAT as the remaining 4 would have been picked off 1 at a time.

You have to have the numbers going in to the merge and then you have to have the numbers within your dominating tribal alliance so that once you do start to turn on each other you are in the majority. The game is about positioning yourself in the majority at all turns.

That's how Sandra won her season ... she constantly joined up with the majority each time.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

This season could be interesting at a merge though since so many know each other. It's not guaranteed that they vote on tribal lines. I'd say it's likely that some "switch sides" quickly.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

btw....I really dislike Sandra! She just seems really grating and b*tchy (at least what we see of her).


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

DancnDude said:


> This season could be interesting at a merge though since so many know each other. It's not guaranteed that they vote on tribal lines. I'd say it's likely that some "switch sides" quickly.


Yeah. That's the difference this season vs a normal Survivor season. Players like Cirie are thinking far enough ahead to know that it doesn't matter that much if they go into the merge lower on numbers within the Heroes tribe, because she figures she has built-in alliances in the other side already. I don't think Rupert on the other hand was thinking that far ahead. Once Cirie was finished with him, he would have been gone.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

C'mon. I come here CERTAIN that I would be able to enjoy a screen capture of Amanda all oiled up. 

You people disappoint me.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Jayjoans said:


> C'mon. I come here CERTAIN that I would be able to enjoy a screen capture of Amanda all oiled up.
> 
> You people disappoint me.


As long as we're asking for Amanda screencaps, how about the one where she's making those solid points to everyone else.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Jayjoans said:


> C'mon. I come here CERTAIN that I would be able to enjoy a screen capture of Amanda all oiled up.
> 
> You people disappoint me.





DevdogAZ said:


> As long as we're asking for Amanda screencaps, how about the one where she's making those solid points to everyone else.


Wow, google found nothing! I saw a few episode 3 screen caps but not this episode. Disappointing!


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

jking said:


> Yeah. That's the difference this season vs a normal Survivor season. Players like Cirie are thinking far enough ahead to know that it doesn't matter that much if they go into the merge lower on numbers within the Heroes tribe, because she figures she has built-in alliances in the other side already. I don't think Rupert on the other hand was thinking that far ahead. Once Cirie was finished with him, he would have been gone.


Not to mention the ones on the bottom of the tribe with larger numbers will be looking to increase their position in the game and can/will/should be motivated to turn on their original tribe and move farther up the totem pole. If it's really lopsided, you can practically guarantee that will happen because these veterans are likely to be amicable to doing something like that.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

markz said:


> Wow, google found nothing! I saw a few episode 3 screen caps but not this episode. Disappointing!


I can do one tonight when I get home if nobody's found anything before then.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I can do one tonight when I get home if nobody's found anything before then.


Can you get off work earyl? lol


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

pmyers said:


> btw....I really dislike Sandra! She just seems really grating and b*tchy (at least what we see of her).


She was always this way. OTOH, you would think a million large would have helped her attitude.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

I didn't care for Tyson in Survivor Tocantins, but he is starting to grow on me with his recent remarks to Coach, priceless.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> btw....I really dislike Sandra! She just seems really grating and b*tchy (at least what we see of her).


Of course she's *****y. After all, she made the Dragon Slayer cry.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

Speaking of Coach, I loved Rob's talk with him. Basically, "get over it and play the game" ... unfortunately for Coach, he's now set himself up to be one of those people who will be dragged along and have his throat cut eventually.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

brianric said:


> I didn't care for Tyson in Survivor Tocantins, but he is starting to grow on me with his recent remarks to Coach, priceless.


/agree :up:


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Jayjoans said:


> C'mon. I come here CERTAIN that I would be able to enjoy a screen capture of Amanda all oiled up.


You mean like this?










DevdogAZ said:


> As long as we're asking for Amanda screencaps, how about the one where she's making those solid points to everyone else.












I can do more...
I have the episode on my computer and VideoReDo. Just give me a time stamp...


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

pmyers said:


> /agree :up:


Strange. I think Tyson is pretty boring this season aside from the one comment about Colby being a girl. In his season, he was funny in every one on one.

Frank


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

steve614, you sir, are a prince. Carry on.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

fmowry said:


> Strange. I think Tyson is pretty boring this season aside from the one comment about Colby being a girl. In his season, he was funny in every one on one.
> 
> Frank


I agree with this. Tyson was great on Tocantins, but has been basically non-existant this season, except for the Colby comment in the first episode, and the consoling of Coach in this episode. Hopefully he'll begin to play a more prominent role this season. I have to assume that they wouldn't have kept him so much in the background if he were going home early.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Here's one more pic of Amanda:


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Note to CBS...if you want me to go to your website to look at these clips...then please make it user friendly. I have to individually click on a clip and then hit back in my browser and clip on the next clip. I've seen MUCH more user friendly interfaces.

But wow...I just watched about an hour of "extra" clips that you'll never get to see. Some of my favorites:

Cirie talking about the problems with Rupert...dead on
Russell digging for the II at night in complete darkness while all are asleep
Jerri dumping coach
More Tyson on Coach and then Coach talking about Coach (you HAVE to watch this one)
And Jerri talking p*ssed at Rob about how he has the II on lockdown and nobody can go down to the beach without an escort to make sure they aren't looking for the II.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Wow...you make some good points!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I don't like Amanda's boobs. They're not fake enough.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm not sure if JT made a smart move. Betraying four people who are still in the game to become part of a 3 person alliance. Next time they go to TC, his alliance will be outnumbered.

The Villians tribe members are stupid. Why would they not go after the idol? If they were concerned about one person finding it, they could have searched for it as a group and held it until the merge to use against the Heroes. They could have found it, then kept it in a certain location, and each time just before they left for Tribal Council they could go to the location as a group and make sure it was still in that location. If it wasn't, have everyone empty their pockets.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

Was Tyson trying to be nice to Coach, or giving him a backhanded compliment when told Coach "stop telling your stories, no one wants to hear them...and do your Tai-Chi in private, no one wants to see it"? I don't like Tyson, but that was great.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> I *love* Amanda's boobs. They're not fake *at all*.


There, that's better.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Damn that was awesome. And now comes the best part. The rest of the heroes are now like headless chickens since she did all the thinking and they let her.


That WAS awesome. I was hoping Cirie wouldn't have a chance to water down the game. She's all about "taking out" the most interesting players. I'm glad she's gone! Can't wait to see how this shakes out now. 

My absolute favorite part of the show was Robs "start acting like a man" conversation with Coach. Rob's great this season...


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Dnamertz said:


> Was Tyson trying to be nice to Coach, or giving him a backhanded compliment when told Coach "stop telling your stories, no one wants to hear them...and do your Tai-Chi in private, no one wants to see it"? I don't like Tyson, but that was great.


It's so hard to tell with Tyson. It almost seems like BOTH to me. A little chance to tell Coach what a tool he is on camera, but also a chance to maybe stop him from being so obnoxious. Maybe not just for his own sake in the game, but for the sake of the rest of them having to see it all the time.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Dnamertz said:


> I'm not sure if JT made a smart move. Betraying four people who are still in the game to become part of a 3 person alliance. Next time they go to TC, his alliance will be outnumbered...


He'll have to play up the "we need the strongest team to win challenges so we don't come back here" angle, and hope it works. I know JT and Amanda are tight so he might be able to pull her into that alliance, especially since she was already on the fence about Tom.


----------



## hughmcjr (Nov 27, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> There, that's better.


right, now its perfect, uh I mean, "they" are perfect. She is stunning.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Rupert also could be brought in for a while by convincing him it's the honorable thing to go up against the strongest players. Or James. Of course, you guys want to be sure Amanda stays the longest......

Weird that the heroes seemed to find their idol right away, and the villains are taking a while. Maybe that's just editing.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Dnamertz said:


> Was Tyson trying to be nice to Coach, or giving him a backhanded compliment when told Coach "stop telling your stories, no one wants to hear them...and do your Tai-Chi in private, no one wants to see it"?


His exact words were better than all of the paraphrases posted:

"Don't wear feathers in your hair at tribal. Don't tell your stories. People don't believe your stories. They mock you. There's no reason to tell them. Do your Tai Chi in private where nobody can see you."


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

pmyers said:


> He'll have to play up the "we need the strongest team to win challenges so we don't come back here" angle, and hope it works. I know JT and Amanda are tight so he might be able to pull her into that alliance, especially since she was already on the fence about Tom.


I think the Cirie alliance is done and they will start scrambling. Cirie was the one holding that alliance together (and basically running the show.) Amanda could try if she wanted to, but I think she will go with JT and Tom. James will likely focus on the weak (Candice) and Rupert will just be left hanging on his own.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TriBruin said:


> I think the Cirie alliance is done and they will start scrambling. Cirie was the one holding that alliance together (and basically running the show.) Amanda could try if she wanted to, but I think she will go with JT and Tom. James will likely focus on the weak (Candice) and Rupert will just be left hanging on his own.


I don't know about that. If you remember last week, it was JT, James, Rupert and Amanda against Tom, Colby and Stephenie, and then Cirie and Candace were the wild cards, trying to decide which side to back. I don't think Cirie had as much power in that alliance as people want to believe.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Bonehead move by Russel. Good thing they won immunity or he would be gone. Hopefully in a few days, the heat will shift. Maybe thats why he looked so gray at the finale, though....going home early for such a bonehead move.

I&#167;ve been wondering whz he&#167;s not been looking for it the whole season.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't know about that. If you remember last week, it was JT, James, Rupert and Amanda against Tom, Colby and Stephenie, and then Cirie and Candace were the wild cards, trying to decide which side to back. I don't think Cirie had as much power in that alliance as people want to believe.


Cirie's real power was that she did most of the thinking and helped frame the issues. What people did with that was unpredictable. Now, they have no one to help them work it out so all kinds of stupid stuff is likely to happen.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> I don't like Amanda's boobs. They're not fake enough.


That's what Danielle's there for.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

DUDE_NJX said:


> That's what Danielle's there for.


Danielle should ask for a refund. That's a really bad boob job. :down:


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Could be a great boob job, just too big. That's "on" her. 

Dalton Ross commented on how she flew up in the air 3 feet on the slip and slide challenge when she dove. I was thinking "ouch".

Frank


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

bareyb said:


> Danielle should ask for a refund. That's a really bad boob job. :down:


I was thinking it was a pretty good boob job. Her cleavage doesn't have a ginormous canyon down the middle of it like a lot of boob jobs.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

laria said:


> I was thinking it was a pretty good boob job. Her cleavage doesn't have a ginormous canyon down the middle of it like a lot of boob jobs.


Yeah her boobs are the opposite. They are completely smooshed together and look totally unnatural. I think the previous poster is probably right, she went with too big an implant for her frame. A good boob job shouldn't look like a boob job at all. Part of that is listening to your Doctor when he tells you the max size you should go. I'm thinking Danielle didn't listen.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Five more posts in the thread and I'll get a new page with formatting not thrown off by huge pictures. Well, four more now.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Three if you count this one.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

can't


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

wait


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

anymore! Ahhhh.... Much better.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Here's one more pic of Amanda:


 LOL 

ETA: Sorry about that Fool Me Twice. I couldn't resist. I'll remove it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Is that picture really too big? It's not even remotely close to altering the formatting of the page for me.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Here's one more pic of Amanda:





bareyb said:


> LOL
> 
> ETA: Sorry about that Fool Me Twice. I couldn't resist. I'll remove it.


I'm just glad that picture doesn't feature Cirie in the foreground


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

bareyb said:


> Yeah her boobs are the opposite. They are completely smooshed together and look totally unnatural. I think the previous poster is probably right, she went with too big an implant for her frame. A good boob job shouldn't look like a boob job at all. Part of that is listening to your Doctor when he tells you the max size you should go. I'm thinking Danielle didn't listen.


I agree. I don't like the looks of Danielle's boobjob.



DevdogAZ said:


> Is that picture really too big? It's not even remotely close to altering the formatting of the page for me.


Yes, too big for my screen too, though for Amanda, I don't mind so much!


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> Is that picture really too big? It's not even remotely close to altering the formatting of the page for me.


It does alter the formatting for me, but in a good way.
It cuts off the ad space to the right.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Putting the big pics in spoiler tags is a convenient way to save formatting.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Coach is SUCH a tool. Oh my. Yeah, I know he makes for good television, but he needs to go. NOW. But in the meantime I LOVED the Cerie blindside. Awesome!


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Danielle's boobs look more like pec implants.

Anyway, can get get a freakin' pic ova heer?


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

pmyers said:


> Note to CBS...if you want me to go to your website to look at these clips...then please make it user friendly. I have to individually click on a clip and then hit back in my browser and clip on the next clip. I've seen MUCH more user friendly interfaces.


No kidding - I do not like the way they run their videos at all. Between every single one you're forced to watch their commercial. Come up with a better way to queue the scenes please!!



pmyers said:


> But wow...I just watched about an hour of "extra" clips that you'll never get to see. Some of my favorites:
> 
> Cirie talking about the problems with Rupert...dead on
> Russell digging for the II at night in complete darkness while all are asleep
> ...


My thoughts exactly pmyers - Cirie was absolutely dead on.

Russell: this is it! I got it! oh it's a flat rock.

Tyson is really playing a totally different game this time around. Sitting back and being mellow. He actually could go far, and I'd like to see that.

Jerri: I talked back to her video. I believe it went something like this - "Well, if you're a grown woman, then go and look for the idol. Get a few of the other people together and voice your opinion about Rob and start a mutiny! Oh, you don't want to do that because you're scared of what might happen by putting that kind of a target on your back? then shut it."


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Necromancer2006 said:


> Tyson is really playing a totally different game this time around. Sitting back and being mellow. He actually could go far, and I'd like to see that.


I don't know if that's the case. I'm guessing it has much more to do with the editing. In Tocantins, the bulk of the viewer's exposure to Tyson was the sarcastic and often self-aggrandizing comments he'd make in the one-on-one interviews. I'm guessing he's making those same comments this time, but because the rest of the cast is much more interesting, his stuff simply isn't making the cut. I'll bet that if he makes it to the merge and there are fewer people to focus on, we'll start hearing more of his sarcastic humor and we'll realize he never changed, he was just being marginalized by the editors.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

stellie93 said:


> Rupert also could be brought in for a while by convincing him it's the honorable thing to go up against the strongest players.


I think if they keep going to tribal, the order will be Amanda, then Candice. Amanda is the weakest one (perhaps even weaker than Sugar - at least physically)


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't know if that's the case. I'm guessing it has much more to do with the editing. In Tocantins, the bulk of the viewer's exposure to Tyson was the sarcastic and often self-aggrandizing comments he'd make in the one-on-one interviews. I'm guessing he's making those same comments this time, but because the rest of the cast is much more interesting, his stuff simply isn't making the cut. I'll bet that if he makes it to the merge and there are fewer people to focus on, we'll start hearing more of his sarcastic humor and we'll realize he never changed, he was just being marginalized by the editors.


His diary cams from the Secret Scenes videos on the CBS site say otherwise. He's doing a very good job at reading the tribe dynamics and recognizing what he can and can't do or get away with.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Necromancer2006 said:


> His diary cams from the Secret Scenes videos on the CBS site say otherwise. He's doing a very good job at reading the tribe dynamics and recognizing what he can and can't do or get away with.


Interesting. I haven't watched any of those. Maybe I'll have to do that.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

DevdogAZ said:


> Interesting. I haven't watched any of those. Maybe I'll have to do that.


I would highly recommend it. Be wary though, you'll spend an obscene amount of time watching each individual clip between each commercial.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Necromancer2006 said:


> I think if they keep going to tribal, the order will be Amanda, then Candice. Amanda is the weakest one (perhaps even weaker than Sugar - at least physically)


BITE YOUR TONGUE!!! lol


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Danielle's boobs look more like pec implants.
> 
> Anyway, can get get a freakin' pic ova heer?












You can see the seams of the bag that's in her chest in this picture. Looks like the edge of an inflated whoopie cushion!


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Eww....... Why would she do that? Great figure otherwise.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

laria said:


> I was thinking it was a pretty good boob job. Her cleavage doesn't have a ginormous canyon down the middle of it like a lot of boob jobs.


I liked it too.

Different boobs for different boobs, I suppose.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

steve614 said:


> You can see the seams of the bag that's in her chest in this picture. Looks like the edge of an inflated whoopie cushion!


I think that was the CBS logobug.


----------

